
What I’m Telling Business People About Why Relational Databases Are So Bad - bsg75
https://codeburst.io/what-im-telling-business-people-about-why-relational-databases-are-so-bad-6f38d3d6c995
======
KineticTroi
My issues with the article. First, I didn't know enterprise systems fail so
regularly. Really? Where? Who is having these failures so regularly? Secondly,
I'm a bit surprised about the 'across the field' statements against relational
database engines and the SQL layer. After all, there are so many different
implementations. They all work and function quite a bit differently in
performance and design. This article sounds like someone who is selling books
or perhaps the author is one of the many great corporate management seminar-
tarians. A person selling specialized lectures designed to appeal to middle
management held at opulent motel conference centers across the land. Oh, I
can't wait to get my hands on those croissants and fresh coffee. I'm going to
be so smart now.

------
kwillets
This is hilarious. SQL has had parameter binding for most of its history; SQL
injection is just a recent effect of people no longer caring about parse or
serialization overhead.

You can go back 20+ years and find similar rants to this; I remember going
through these OODB arguments in the 90's.

------
manigandham
People like this only contribute to the idea that most CTOs have 0 technical
knowledge.

------
sharemywin
I didn't see you propose an alternative?

~~~
angersock
It's bullshit. Almost any modern SQL client lib does parameter substitution
and escaping to prevent injection, the DRY thing is a red herring, and the OOP
thing is appealing to something that is increasingly falling out of favor.

This article is a fraud, and the author is a hack.

